# Hummingbird Feathers



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

Poor little things get trapped in my shop sometimes and end up dying and falling onto something. I find a few a year out of the many dozen that come in. This is one from last year I think. Has anyone ever cast the feathers for a pen? I don't mean for a whole pen but just an accent ring or something. The colors are very iridescent. If anyone thinks they can do it I'll send the bird to you. Hate for the little fella go to waste. I usually just put them in the trash but I thought I'd ask if this is possible.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 10, 2014)

Don't do it Kevin! I made this same mistake, asking about some blue jay feathers I found on the ground before. Almost all birds are protected by the migratory bird act, and it's illegal to even possess the feathers, even in those circumstances.

It's moronic, but that's the way it is. :(

I would just dispose of them asap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

Thank you Michael! I should have known that - and probably did know it at some point but my memory loss has reached new levels. Thanks for the reminder. I have disposed of the cute little fellow properly.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Poor little things get trapped in my shop sometimes and end up dying and falling onto something. I find a few a year out of the many dozen that come in. This is one from last year I think. Has anyone ever cast the feathers for a pen? I don't mean for a whole pen but just an accent ring or something. The colors are very iridescent. If anyone thinks they can do it I'll send the bird to you. Hate for the little fella go to waste. I usually just put them in the trash but I thought I'd ask if this is possible.




We used to have a cabin and a hummingbird kept coming inside- I would get a towel and gently catch him and get him outside. Finally we decided they were attracted to the flowered tablecloth so we got rid of that. That hummingbird would show up everytime we came to the cabin and get about a foot away from the the middle of my nose and hover there for a bit. I always figured he was saying hi. He also would come when I was raking- fly around and catch bugs that I stirred up. I knew it was the same bird because he lost some feathers one of his trips into the house. Had to get one out of the greenhouse today- not near as friendly.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 11, 2014)

I have seen guys cast pheasant feathers that looks pretty cool. Doing some colorful chicken feathers prolly would be too.


----------

